# Great custom license plate for ED enthusiast



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

BoyScout said:


> I had my car delivered in August and left both front and rear ED plated on, received my general numbered plates in September (but never put them on), then ordered my personalized plates and got them in late October. So I went with my ED plates on for about two months without any problems from the Man.


We need pics!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

what do you guys think?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BillKach said:


> what do you guys think?


Great. :thumbup:


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

I believe the M stands for the region the car is from i.e. Munich. The Z I am guessing is for Zoll. Not sure how the number sequence occurs. When you are driving around Germany, you can always tell where a car is originally from (area or region) by the starting letters.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I plan on doing the same with my plate when my registration renewal is up. I was going to do it in PA, but then I moved, and didn't know how to get custom plates in Arizona until after I had registered (when I showed up at the MVD they just handed me a plate).


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

kenhamm said:


> I believe the M stands for the region the car is from i.e. Munich. The Z I am guessing is for Zoll. Not sure how the number sequence occurs. When you are driving around Germany, you can always tell where a car is originally from (area or region) by the starting letters.


Yes. And you dug up a thread 5 years ago??


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

BillKach said:


> what do you guys think?


Love it!

There are several folks around town where I work and live that have kept their ED tourist plates on the front (Michigan only requires rear plate). It has provided for a lot of entertaining stories and conversations. I am sure this will too for those who will understand it.


----------



## jimmycit (Oct 21, 2007)

I did the same with mine as well.  But I'm scared the cops will take my precious European plate though if I put it in the front. 

I asked my guide at Welt what the number stands for. He told me that they reset the number at the beginning of the year, and increments it for each subsequent European Delivery. So if your license plate is M 1969 Z, that means you're the 1969th person to do a European Delivery that year.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

BillKach said:


> what do you guys think?


Thanx Billy!! :thumbup: Now I know where you reside. (nice house from what I can see on Google Maps).. now I just need to know when you are out of town on Biz 

Just gimme your garage code so I can save you the cost of broken window Bill .. heheh


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

beewang said:


> Thanx Billy!! :thumbup: Now I know where you reside. (nice house from what I can see on Google Maps).. now I just need to know when you are out of town on Biz
> 
> Just gimme your garage code so I can save you the cost of broken window Bill .. heheh


Have at it Bee: you know exactly what everyone else knows who can see my car on the street.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

jimmycit said:


> I did the same with mine as well.  But I'm scared the cops will take my precious European plate though if I put it in the front.
> 
> I asked my guide at Welt what the number stands for. He told me that they reset the number at the beginning of the year, and increments it for each subsequent European Delivery. So if your license plate is M 1969 Z, that means you're the 1969th person to do a European Delivery that year.


Well if this was true I did My ED last year on June 16th 2009. It must have been a slow year because mine was M 1224Z


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

jimmycit said:


> So if your license plate is M 1969 Z, that means you're the 1969th person to do a European Delivery that year.


Thanks for the reference to my license plate Jimmy. 

Sentimentally speaking, it also happens to be the birth year of yours truly (there I go dating myself).


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

i got so lost in my research that when I found myself in this thread, I did not realize what time period until after I posted...LOL, now I feel like a fool, except, hey, it started up the whole conversation again. I did not know that the number sequence had to do with the number of European deliveries, so that is cool.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

kenhamm said:


> i got so lost in my research that when I found myself in this thread, I did not realize what time period until after I posted...LOL, now I feel like a fool, except, hey, it started up the whole conversation again. I did not know that the number sequence had to do with the number of European deliveries, so that is cool.


It has NOTHING to do with it. :dunno: Nothing at all. What gave you that impression?


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Hasek9339 said:


> Well if this was true I did My ED last year on June 16th 2009.


What if it's NOT true? Did you then do your ED on another date?


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

Previous post stated that, but if not, that is ok, still think it is funny that i pulled up a post from 2005. So, what is the sequencing of the number between the letters?


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

My plate arrived and is mounted! Now I just need to summon up the courage to mount the front plate (I'm using the Skene bracket so the holes will be under the bumper)


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

I am going to order mine just before my sticker renewal in December...


----------

